

how do wind farms make money? check out their bidding profile - pdp2907
http://www.kwenergyonline.net

======
pdp2907
how does a wind farm make money... by supplying power into the wholesale power
markets.

check out the bidding profile and provide your comments.

------
pdp2907
how does a wind farm make money.. by supplying wholesale power. check out the
bidding profile at www.kwenergyonline.net

